# des produits high tech de l' Asie et du Japon?



## daters (21 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour! J' en discutai avec un amis japonais (qui semble un peu inquiet sur le sujet), est ce qu' il y a danger a acheter des produits (high tech, mangas, jouets, tv, cameras, photos, consoles, etc ) produits en Asie et surtout au Japon suite a la catastrophe nucleaire? Je suis assez pessimiste sur le sujet, je suis sur en plus qu' il y aura aucun controle sur le taux radioactifs des produits importes de la bas pour ne pas freiner la consommation et les benefices des grands industriels qui se moquent de notre santé! D' ailleur smeme Apple n' a pas renoncé a acheter ses puces pour son ipad 2 et ses autres produits au Japon! J' aimerai avoir vos avis, et savoir si l' etat ou un organisme independant va se pencher serieusement sur la question pour notre securité a tous, ou bien vont ils fermer les yeux comme pour l' amiante ou le wifi (certes beaucoup mons nnocif qu' un produit radioactif evidement) pour ne pas freiner leurs benefices?? Je suis halluciné que personne ou peu se posent la question, surtout qu' on retrouve des produits made un japan et d' asie dans tous notre quotidien (meme dans nos ketshups americains avec leurs tomates produites en chine, ou dans nos biscuits avec des ingredients produits en asie), et je ne parle pas des dalles de tv produites au japon qu' on va retrouver dans nos salons  ! Merci de vos infos et temoignages!


----------



## Gwen (21 Décembre 2011)

LOL. Il faut arrêter la parano. La région touchée par la radioactivité ne produit plus rien qui puisse nous arriver. Donc, il n'y a aucun risque. 

De plus, la radioactivité est un produit qui existe à l'état naturel, on en est bombardé tous les jours. Ce n'est pas une puce de iPad qui peut être nocive pour l'organisme. Par contre si ceux qui travaillent sur ces puces sont proches d'une zone contaminée, eux ils risquent. Mais ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## CBi (21 Décembre 2011)

Il faut aussi arrêter de balancer des phrases comme "je suis sûr...les benefices des grands industriels qui se moquent de notre santé" sans savoir ce qu'il en est=

Dans le secteur que je connais (l'optique) je sais que Nikon a immédiatement mis en place des contrôles sur les produits expédiés des usines japonaises pour garantir l'absence de radioactivité.
J'imagine que toutes les sociétés japonaises qui ont vraiment le soucis de leur rentabilité, sans parler de la santé de leurs employés, ont fait de même.

Mais évidemment, les nouvelles qui rassurent font rarement la une des journaux.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Décembre 2011)

CBi a dit:


> *Il faut aussi arrêter de balancer des phrases comme "je suis sûr...les benefices des grands industriels qui se moquent de notre santé" sans savoir ce qu'il en est*.......
> ........
> *Mais évidemment, les nouvelles qui rassurent font rarement la une des journaux*.




......Quel humour !


----------

